# Still Natty - Clenbuterol Cycle, first stuff ever



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

So, after several discussions, suggestions and misunderstandings, I've decided to give a go with Clenbuterol. it appears to be the "safest" option (despite the fact that everything among DNP, AAS and even this can kill, for one effect or the other, if used improperly), also for muscle as, while not being anabolic in humans, it is at least anti-catabolic to a certain degree.

I am following a 2days on/2 days off cycle, upping the dose until I feel "the shakes" (still unsure of what that will mean, I'd say I'll understand it once I experience it). While I am positive that my clen is good and not a scam (got it at an actual pharmacy via prescription - here it is often suggested to people affected by asthma - , 30caps, 20mcg each), I'd rather start safe.

I do however have some t3 (again, got at the pharmacy, 20mcg per caps, 50 caps and very cheap), so if someone feels that, because of clen effects, t3 production is lowered and I could benefit from it, feel free to suggest.

doses will be split through the day once I break the 2-caps treshold and administered depending on the clen effect: if I fall in that 8% category of people feeling drowsy after taking it, I'll start taking it before bed.

Day 1

weight: 84,8 kg - 186, 9 lbs, for those of you used to the imperial system

Clen: 10mcg at rise, empty stomach. still following IF so won't eat anything up to 13.15, possibly later if I can manage my evil plan of fasting up to dinner (or the pre-workout meal).

half a cap is not much, but it is advised to start off low and ramp it up. my prescription is still valid and the clen itself is not that expensive (less than 9€) so I cannot really complain about that. Despite that, I feel different than normal. Perhaps a bit sharper in attention, and I think my heart is beating a little faster (ah, the mind is such a wonderful stimulant - seeing things where there are none). No sweating, however, nor a rise in temperature. And, obviously, no shakes nor jitters.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I remember my first 40mcg of clen... felt like I was on speed. By the time I hit 120mcg I felt nothing but a few very light shakes. Good luck!


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

small update: I don't know if it's the clen or not, but with enough water food craving are much easier to bear. are 10mcg supposed to help with reducing appetite?

should I add some t3 with the clen, as it's supposed to slow/halt the t3 production (hmmm... whenever a product causes weight loss it's always the t3 which suffers... interesting)?


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

@weeman how did your cycle go? did you use t3 with it? @ausbuilt want to chime in?


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

Day 2

weight: 84,8 kg / 186,9 lbs and I wasn't the strictest, definitely, yesterday.

upping the dose to 30mcg because breaking the caps, in the end, is only a hassle. they're tiny and one always ends with underdosed stuff, as symmetry is in the eye of the beholder  .

I'm eating out tonight, so either I will fast the whole day up to that or I'll eat the post-workout meal if I go training at lunchtime.

I wanted to add some T3 on the off days of the cycle, but @DiggyV does not recommend it. so, nope, unless he changes his mind.


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

Fck that dnp is better, good luck trying to catch up with Aus, is he even still alive lol


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

DNP is *more potent*. and it targets specifically fat, I'll concede that.

but, it's also more dangerous and I refuse to buy it unless it's from a safe source.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Still natty?

I dunno about that mate..


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

L11 said:


> Still natty?
> 
> I dunno about that mate..


clen's been several times defined here as "not a steroid". so, I'd say yes.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

You can't do a natural BB show if you've done clen?


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

wasn't planning to, anyway.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Dark_Ansem said:


> clen's been several times defined here as "not a steroid". so, I'd say yes.


Well it won't be long, it's a slippery slope. You'll be back on here before you know it with balls that don't fire and just a distant memory of the hairline that you used to have :whistling:


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> Well it won't be long, it's a slippery slope. You'll be back on here before you know it with balls that don't fire and just a distant memory of the hairline that you used to have :whistling:


that's the plan  well, except the hairline thing :rolleye:


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Dnp's not a steroid is it? Would you claim natty on that?

Its not a big deal but i certainly wouldn't be claiming natty in a thread about clen! Good luck with your progress though, been reading alot about clen recently and seems perfect for getting shredded with "minimal" sides, will keep an eye on your progress.. You doing before and after pics?


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

L11 said:


> Dnp's not a steroid is it? Would you claim natty on that?
> 
> Its not a big deal but i certainly wouldn't be claiming natty in a thread about clen! Good luck with your progress though, been reading alot about clen recently and seems perfect for getting shredded with "minimal" sides, will keep an eye on your progress.. You doing before and after pics?


technically speaking, yes.

but dnp is on an entirely different level, it's not even a substance supposed to be in a living organism.

while that may explain why it's so effective, it's another story.

I have a couple before pics, yes.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Dark_Ansem said:


> technically speaking, yes.


How exactly?


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

L11 said:


> How exactly?


it's not a steroid. Natty=not on steroids.


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

so some one on synthol would be natural? imo its not just steriods that make u unnatural, goodluck tho


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

that synthol is cheating.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Dark_Ansem said:


> that synthol is cheating.


Some would say so is steroids


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> Some would say so is steroids


some would. but steroids enhance a natural process of the body by adding substance.

that thing... it only inflates stuff.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

update: it's around 4 hours after taking the clen, 30mcg.

no shakes whatsoever. no significant rise in temperature, however. didn't feel that much of a heartbeat increase tho.

a little bit of anxiety.

today I feel the food cravings. at least IF allows up to 50cals during the fast, so I'm going to get myself TEA. sugarfree, but TEA.

doubt I'll be able to fast up until 9pm, but I'll try.

update: starting from tomorrow, since I'll be taking 2 full capsules at minimum, I'd say the dose should be split. one at sunrise, the other at noon, for example. if, go forbid, I'll need more than 2 caps I'd say I should limit assumption up to 4-5 pm, as I don't think I fall in that 8% of people who feel drowsy after taking clen.

it also really helps in managing food cravings. rather than a tremendous sudden one, I have a more moderate, but continuous one.

on a sidenote, this should stay here or in the Lose weight cycle?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Dark_Ansem said:


> clen's been several times defined here as "not a steroid". so, I'd say yes.


Any drugs that appear on the WADA (World Anti Doping Agency) list as banned - mean you could not do one of the Natural federations comps. Some of them have differing lists, but basically if is on the WADA list you're not natty. Clen is most definitely on the WADA list...


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> Any dugs that appear on the WADA (World Anti Doping Agency) list as banned - mean you could not do one of the Natural federations comps. Some of them have differing lists, but basically if is on the WADA list you're not natty. Clen is most definitely on the WADA list...


let me fix the title....

too bad. I wanted to give up on nattiness on something way more powerful.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

Day 3:

weight: 85,4 kg - 188,27 lbs

yep, I weigh more. however, that's not all "real" weight, as yesterday, while I managed to eat no more than 550kcal before dinner, I finished later (slow table service).

a dinner made mostly of white (pork) meat, with just a few carbs at the end (strawberries with some ice-cream). Usually, however, I tended to weigh way more than that the "day after".

so, I can hope this thing works. despite the fact that I've been told nothing would work in my situation (gynoid), so results may be temporary. I'm also starting to feel the heat I'd say, but I'll await confirmation of that.

decided to up the dose to 60mcg.

so, first cap now.

next one at around 11-12

last one at around 15-16


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Dark_Ansem said:


> that synthol is cheating.


Please elaborate


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Please elaborate


No. DiggyV has already said I'm not natty anymore so any further discussion on that particular point will not be tolerated.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Dark_Ansem said:


> No. DiggyV has already said I'm not natty anymore so any further discussion on that particular point will not be tolerated.


I am just always intrested into why people concider synthol 'cheating'

It is used to stretch out the fascia to allow more room for muscle to grow.

Also, it is only concidered cheating if no one else is doing it. In professional bodybuilding it is very commonly used so therefore not cheating.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> I am just always intrested into why people concider synthol 'cheating'
> 
> It is used to stretch out the fascia to allow more room for muscle to grow.
> 
> Also, it is only concidered cheating if no one else is doing it. In professional bodybuilding it is very commonly used so therefore not cheating.


AFAIK it simply inflates muscle without any real benefit. or in fact it can cause REAL harm. ask Greg Valentino.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Dark_Ansem said:


> AFAIK it simply inflates muscle without any real benefit. or in fact it can cause REAL harm. ask Greg Valentino.


Ok, sorry you sound very clued up on the subject I take back what I said.. :whistling:


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Ok, sorry you sound very clued up on the subject I take back what I said.. :whistling:


My bad, I don't mean to snap at anyone.

it's just that the guy lost his arm after abusing synthol. he's one and has possibly abused it, but still, why the need to simply inflate it and have it appear soft while it can grow with the effect of testo and appear more "rocky"?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Dark_Ansem said:


> My bad, I don't mean to snap at anyone.
> 
> it's just that the guy lost his arm after abusing synthol. he's one and has possibly abused it, but still, why the need to simply inflate it and have it appear soft while it can grow with the effect of testo and appear more "rocky"?


First of all Greg has said he didn't use synthol but short acting steriod oil.

Secondly, while the oil is first in the muscle it may feel a little soft, but it is stretching out the musc?e facia to allow the muscle more room to grow. So that when the oil has dispersed you have more 'actual muscle'

Thirdly, I would suggest you do some research into a subject before you start having a debate about it.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> First of all Greg has said he didn't use synthol but short acting steriod oil.
> 
> Secondly, while the oil is first in the muscle it may feel a little soft, but it is stretching out the musc?e facia to allow the muscle more room to grow. So that when the oil has dispersed you have more 'actual muscle'
> 
> Thirdly, I would suggest you do some research into a subject before you start having a debate about it.


then why did you start the debate? I had cut it off before it started.

secondly, he said he didn't use synthol. and yet, the evidence points against it.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

second dose up. no real issues whatsoever, except, perhaps, a bit of heartburn. and an intermittent headache.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

update:

new temperature; 37.5° C

which, despite being in summer, is definitely not normal. if anything, it could be a sign of it working.

I am also getting the same feeling of when I have fever: a sort of weakness, concentrated in the legs but also a bit in the arms.

however, I'm considering stopping it, get a bloodwork done as someone has theorized I could suffer from "aromatase excess syndrome", and thus everything I do is useless and in fact I could be at a risk for death/heart failure because of unnecessary stress.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

update:

well, guess what? 60mcgs assumed before 1pm at 3 different intervals are more than enough to cause me "the shakes" and a rise of body temperature up to 38,2 C°.

ah, if only I had known of this pill when I went to school.

I'd say it's official then: my sweet-spot for clen is either 40, 50 or 60mcg. what do you think?


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

update:

Temperature: 38,3 C° (down from 38,6). still hot, but more manageable. and no drowsiness at all, in fact, I'm very sharp, except for a small weakness in the legs.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

Last Day:

Weight: 83,6 kg - 184,3

matter is, however... considering the sides were severe this time (They looked like a full-fledged flu) how do I know I didn't get a real flu, rather than being the effects of the Clen?


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

temperature rising up to 38°C again. today I've taken nothing.

I guess I got the real flu, Clen isn't supposed to last that long, right?


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

measured again

have a very high temperature, just measured and it's almost 39°C (102 Fahrenheit)

I actually woke up in the night because of hot, I've got a headache and a generalized weakness, especially in the legs.

this is the second day of temperature, and I have stopped it altogether. yesterday, however, I did take it. 60mcg split in three pills.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

will restart Clen. the NHS said I could get my blooodwork done today and instead NO! because I went to donate blood and 40 days are supposed to be waited after that before undertaking exams. I've had enough stupidity for one day already, and it's only 10am.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

after a week with clenbuterol rising up from 60mcg to 200mcg I can't really say I am hotter most of the time (higher body temperature).

I tend to sweat more, however, doing anything that requires a moderate physical effort. temperature is normal, however, only very slightly higher than average.

tossed 20mcg of t3 today, tomorrow will be 60, after that 2 days off.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

200mcg clen after a week? is it crap id be dead.

this thread was painful to read im out


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> 200mcg clen after a week? is it crap id be dead.
> 
> this thread was painful to read im out


and stay out.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

L11 said:


> Still natty?
> 
> I dunno about that mate..


Was thinking the same my self


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

yes captain.

so was it flu or did you not realise the half life of clen is 36hours+????????

i think people underestimate clen and think of it as a safe drug. It is not&#8230;..


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

Big Kris said:


> Was thinking the same my self


yes, we've already settled that that is not true anymore.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> yes captain.
> 
> so was it flu or did you not realise the half life of clen is 36hours+????????
> 
> i think people underestimate clen and think of it as a safe drug. It is not&#8230;..


it absolutely was flu. I've tripled the dosage after a full week of stop and nothing happened.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

last 2 days of clen. 100mcg today + 60mcg t3.


----------



## RipedForChicks (Oct 2, 2013)

I have done a bunch of research on clen and i want to start my first cycle, my only problem is that i am in USA and its not allowed, i am wondering if anyone knows a website that will work and that i can actually get the clen in the mail and not just waste my money. What are some places that anyone has gotten there's from? Like i said i live in the states and don't want it to get confiscated at customs and loose money.

Any advise would be helpful.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

RipedForChicks said:


> I have done a bunch of research on clen and i want to start my first cycle, my only problem is that i am in USA and its not allowed, i am wondering if anyone knows a website that will work and that i can actually get the clen in the mail and not just waste my money. What are some places that anyone has gotten there's from? Like i said i live in the states and don't want it to get confiscated at customs and loose money.
> 
> Any advise would be helpful.


lol, you'll go far, very well considered username and hijacking a pretty poor thread


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

Kimball said:


> lol, you'll go far, very well considered username and hijacking a pretty poor thread


and why just would this thread be pretty poor? no authority at all.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Dark_Ansem said:


> and why just would this thread be pretty poor? no authority at all.


Exactly


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Dark_Ansem said:


> and why just would this thread be pretty poor? no authority at all.


Thread was pretty sh!t tbh, you started at 84.8kg and your last weight update was 83.6kg....


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

If you had read, you'd see that I stopped because I got a fever. afterwards, I just finished the box without continuing the cycle to the end.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Dark_Ansem said:


> If you had read, you'd see that I stopped because I got a fever. afterwards, I just finished the box without continuing the cycle to the end.


So was pretty [email protected] and pointless and nearly every post you were aggressive in your responses, or at least the ones that made sense. So a pretty poor thread overall.

What do you think was good about it


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

Kimball said:


> So was pretty [email protected] and pointless and nearly every post you were aggressive in your responses, or at least the ones that made sense. So a pretty poor thread overall.
> 
> What do you think was good about it


That instead of being judgemental and stupid as you are, I actually DID stuff (instead of talking), and dutifully posted everything.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Kimball said:


> So was pretty [email protected] and pointless and nearly every post you were aggressive in your responses, or at least the ones that made sense. So a pretty poor thread overall.
> 
> What do you think was good about it


I wouldn't mess with this guy, he'll might neg and call you an idiot as he's just done to me :lol:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> I wouldn't mess with this guy, he'll might neg and call you an idiot as he's just done to me :lol:


Oh sh1t now I'm bricking it. Do you understand what he's saying?

He's very aggressive don't you think? As well as not appearing to be achieving anything other than catching man flu and being generally unpleasant.

Edit: lol, exactly the same for me so I returned the favour, he's a nice shade of red now


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Dark_Ansem said:


> That instead of being judgemental and stupid as you are, I actually DID stuff (instead of talking), and dutifully posted everything.


What you caught a cold and lost 1lb


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Not read all the posts but everyone needs to just be nice.

2 days on 2 off wont be ideal, with clen's long half life you still will downregulate those beta receptors so that wont work.

Do the 2 on 2 off, even try some intermittent fasting.

Diet and training would be optimum but clen is not really all that for losing weight.

And yes, you can use DNP, clen, and still say you are natty, going to the dark side would be roids, hell, I would hardly even call GH not being natty.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

hackskii said:


> Not read all the posts but everyone needs to just be nice.
> 
> 2 days on 2 off wont be ideal, with clen's long half life you still will downregulate those beta receptors so that wont work.
> 
> ...


could you simply close AND delete this thread? too many stupid people feel entitled to chime in, in a non-constructive way, without having the authority nor the experience to comment. then they neg-rep me because I say the truth.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dark_Ansem said:


> could you simply close AND delete this thread? too many stupid people feel entitled to chime in, in a non-constructive way, without having the authority nor the experience to comment. then they neg-rep me because I say the truth.


I guarantee that everyone will treat you with respect here, and I ask that you do the same.

Now ask a question here and I will answer, I have used clen but I don't use it like most will.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

hackskii said:


> I guarantee that everyone will treat you with respect here, and I ask that you do the same.
> 
> Now ask a question here and I will answer, I have used clen but I don't use it like most will.


I do. but I will not accept without reacting whatever crap perfect strangers feel entitled to throw at me.

thank you. but I decided to discountinue Clen and DNP, as the side-effects were too severe, and hired a personal trainer. It's quite the expense, but oh well. so, if I ever decide to take


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dark_Ansem said:


> I do. but I will not accept without reacting whatever crap perfect strangers feel entitled to throw at me.
> 
> thank you. but I decided to discountinue Clen and DNP, as the side-effects were too severe, and hired a personal trainer. It's quite the expense, but oh well. so, if I ever decide to take


Well, for the record I hate clen, I hate the way it makes me feel, I hate feeling like someone just scared the crap out of me, and I hate waiting for it all to tone down.

But, the drug is a bronchial dilator, and works well for asthma patients, but if you are doing cardio then it may allow you to breathe better under a load, so this is when I use it.

DNP I have used as well, and it works regardless of diet, but it did give me some rank poop smells, and did have a strange odor with me, and did sweat alot.

One could use both, and some suggest that taking ECA with that helps to mobilize lipids, and give one the energy to function.

But in the end, a good diet, and exercise program, along with perhaps a lifestyle change, success probably would be best.

One problem though, if food got you into the shape you are in, DNP, nor clen will get you out of that, and if it did, once you stop them, you will rebound right back to where you were.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

that's why I'm undertaking now a strength program and a diet which really saps the joy of eating.

However, it appears to be working, up to a certain degree.

I've lost weight, but I've been told that that is not *overly* significant. what is more important is fat loss and trying to be stronger every time.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Dark_Ansem said:


> could you simply close AND delete this thread? too many stupid people feel entitled to chime in, in a non-constructive way, without having the authority nor the experience to comment. then they neg-rep me because I say the truth.


Erm... not sure you really get how internet forums work mate. We are allowed to post as we feel as long as we obey the forums rules. Unfortunately you can't control what others do or write and to try to do so will only result in the stress that you seem to be experiencing. Wise man once said 'when you realise that you can only control your own actions you will enjoy life that much more'. Ok paraphrasing but you get the idea. And this rings true a million-fold on the net. Trying to order people around on the net doesn't get you very far. 

Deep breath, enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

defdaz said:


> Erm... not sure you really get how internet forums work mate. We are allowed to post as we feel as long as we obey the forums rules. Unfortunately you can't control what others do or write and to try to do so will only result in the stress that you seem to be experiencing. Wise man once said 'when you realise that you can only control your own actions you will enjoy life that much more'. Ok paraphrasing but you get the idea. And this rings true a million-fold on the net. Trying to order people around on the net doesn't get you very far.
> 
> Deep breath, enjoy it for what it is.


I don't order anyone. but I don't simply have to accept passively whatever people say, if I feel it is not right.


----------

